#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-27
<nirjhor> hi
#ubuntu-bd 2013-10-27
<maqtanim> any one there?
#ubuntu-bd 2015-10-24
<zaki> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-24
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Morning
<Kilos> hi pavlushka good afternoon
<Kilos> im in and out so dont think im ignoring you
<pavlushka-> I am on a short tour to the adjacent district, posting from there, :)
<pavlushka-> bbl
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> hello everyone..
<zaki> Sysinfo for 'zaki-Satellite-C800D': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-45-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 1700 MHz, RAM: 2389/2621 MB, Storage: 32/72 GB, 202 procs, 2.69h up
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-25
 * Kilos waves
<zaki> hello Kilos Tuhin_ pavlushka
<zaki> and others
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Tuhin_> hello
<zaki> Kilos: how are u doing? 
<zaki> Tuhin_: how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Tuhin_> i m ok
<zaki> i'm fine. :) 
<zaki> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-internet-is-controlled-by-secret-keys-2016-10?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
<zaki> sorry , the actual link will be this. 
<zaki> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-internet-is-controlled-by-secret-keys-2016-10
<zaki> wb Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> omg stop it
<zaki> stop what?
<Nahiyan> messaging me every time I quit xd
<Kilos> hehe
<Nahiyan> hey kilos
<Nahiyan> how are you
<Kilos> im ok ty Nahiyan and you?
<Nahiyan> it's 30 degrees celcius here I'm not too well xD
<Nahiyan> I put up aluminium foil on my windows
<Kilos> that will keep the sun out
<Nahiyan> yes
<Kilos> but walls still get hot with direct sun 
<Nahiyan> I set it with the reflective side facing outside
<Nahiyan> walls are cement quite thick
<Nahiyan> brb
<Kilos> you will find, if there is a bit of a breeze wetting the walls helps cool them down
<Nahiyan> cool
<Tuhin_> http://www.shtfplan.com/conspiracy-fact-and-theory/and-now-wikileaks-presents-first-of-obamas-secret-emails-could-there-be-corruption_10212016
<Tuhin_> Citi Group directing obama in 2008 whom to put in his cabinet! the bankers selects the ministers.. and the policies....1 months++ before 4th Nov 2008 election
<Tuhin_> this shows the elites knows who is "selected" president..... coz they selects them
<pavlushka> Hello everyone  :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin_ :)
<Tuhin_> hello
<Tuhin_> ki khobor
<pavlushka> khobor valo
<pavlushka> ekta Biral ansi rasta theke tule.
<Tuhin_> hm
<Tuhin_> make sure its away from ur food
<pavlushka> sure, r amar ghore ekta Frog ase, bina dawate asheche, bodh hou ekhon hibernation e chole gese
<Tuhin_> hm
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-26
<walrider> RemonShai: wc bro
<r3m0n> ty walrider ;)
<pavlushka> Hey walrider r3m0n , how are you guys?
<walrider> pavlushka: ভালো আছি ব্রো
<walrider> আপনি কেমন আছেন ?
<r3m0n> hi...  pavlushka I'm fine & you..?
<pavlushka> আমি ভাল :)
<walrider> dipraw: welcome back 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-27
 * Kilos waves to the bd peeps
 * pavlushka waves back to The guy from ZA
<pavlushka> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: hi
<zaki> got your message
<pavlushka> zaki: I know, I got that message that you got my message :p
<zaki> oky. :D 
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> I am facing packet loss, otherwise I am fine
<zaki> how much? :p
<pavlushka> 12%
<zaki> oh. 
<zaki> oky about www.ubuntu-bd.org 
<pavlushka> zaki: cp
<Nahiyan> pavlushka, can you download and use mtr?
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: I use mtr by default as it is Ubuntu all flavor preinstalled
<Nahiyan> nice
<pavlushka> hey dipraw !
<Kilos> hi zaki and others
<zaki> hello Kilos
<zaki> what time is it there? 
<zaki> good morning? :D 
<zaki> wb pavlushka-
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<zaki> Kilos: good morning?
<Kilos> 8.52  am
<zaki> wow
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> pavlushka-: you should sleep
<pavlushka> Good Morning Kilos zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki I will after that task :)
<zaki> pavlushka: good midnight :p
<zaki> pavlushka: i'm intersted about that task, so i'm following
<Kilos> zaki whats the time there now
<zaki> 4.16 am
<pavlushka> zaki its grammatically/technically  morning after 12 am :)
<pavlushka> or after zero hour
<zaki> don't know. :p
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-28
<pavlushka-> Morning everyone :)
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags -V on ahoneybun
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: get used to it https://getnikola.com/getting-started.html
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Hey Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> hello
<pavlushka> zaki: are you back from bbl?
<Tuhin> How is evbody
<pavlushka> Tuhin: weekend ha?
<Tuhin> hm yea
<pavlushka> Tuhin: everyone from my side is ok :)
<Tuhin> ok
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and yours?
<Tuhin> father was sick, now better
<pavlushka> Tuhin: that's positive, He is in abroad I guess.
<Tuhin> yes
<Tuhin> ar ki khobor
<pavlushka> Tuhin: ASHITECHE, near future, full color
<Tuhin> ?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I mean "shompurno Rongin"
<Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> is that name of a new movie?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: supposed to, coz now the movie comes with digital hd print lol
<Tuhin> hm
<pavlushka> so "shompurno rongin" has lost its charm
<pavlushka> as a movie picture quality
<pavlushka> but the line "shompurno rongin" hasn't lost its sense yet.
<slacko_12350> KITA BALANI BHAI SAAB
<slacko_12350> FISH MATA KHOI
<slacko_12350> U LIKE FISHY ?
<slacko_12350> WHY U MAKE FISH TO EXTINCT
<slacko_12350> WHY U HABE SO MUCH MELANIN
<slacko_12350> I NEED SUM
<slacko_12350> shag all ur fishs
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-29
<pavlushka> Hey zaki , How are you?
<zaki> hello
<zaki> have exam today afternoon
<pavlushka> zaki:  Good luck:0
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> pavlushka: Integral calculus :|
<zaki> waht are you doing?
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> hello everyone. 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am fine, how was the exam?
<zaki> not bad, not good. :D 
<zaki> bt oky. :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: I can see, you are bearing with that :p
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> pavlushka:  #ubuntu-in loging problem solved? 
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> almost
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/29/%23ubuntu-in.html
<pavlushka> zaki: except there's no logs :p
<zaki> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/28/%23ubuntu-in.html here some logs :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, I know :)
<zaki> but this date is loged too, without that topic set up. https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/27/%23ubuntu-in.html
<pavlushka> zaki: topic is just a notification, if ubuntulog is there, then the log will be there.
<zaki> ow. 
<zaki> good night all. 
<pavlushka> Night all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-30
<zaki> wb pavlushka , good morning.. :)
<pavlushka> morning zaki :)
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<pavlushka> or ...
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> afternoon. :D 
<zaki> wb dipraw
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> i go bath now. wbb
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks
<zaki> pavlushka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/759352/installing-ubuntu-on-acer-v-3-574g
<zaki> have a look in 1st reply before the 1st answer
<zaki> pavlushka: ^
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, I did
<pavlushka> zaki: what you want to point "the windows only" option for bios upgrade?
<zaki> hey ok now after  bios update i can boot into ubuntu live
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, So Shajalal Sagor's problem solved, great job (y)
<zaki> pavlushka: nope
<pavlushka> zaki: then?
<zaki> new laptops come up with dynamic partition table.
<pavlushka> zaki: are you talking about GPT?
<zaki> sorry dunamic disk
<zaki> dynamic
<zaki> oky i'll tell you later.
<zaki> pavlushka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/118560/can-i-install-ubuntu-into-a-windows-dynamic-volume
<zaki> pavlushka: ^
<pavlushka> zaki: its a possible duplicate, go to its original question linked below.
<zaki> when i go to install ubuntu , the wizard show a single partition of 800+ gb. 
<zaki> nothing else. but logically there are 5 partition.
<zaki> so i have to convert to basic disk
<zaki> oh..
<zaki> many step to complete
<pavlushka> zaki: but that's the available solution to my knowledge, so, you know.
<pavlushka> do it
<zaki> rik of data lose
<zaki> :D
<zaki> risk*
<zaki> pavlushka: succesfully converted dynamic to basik disk without data loss :p
<pavlushka> (y)
<pavlushka> zaki: keep records of the process
<zaki> oky. 
<pavlushka> zaki: and of your works
<pavlushka> zaki: for Documenting.
<zaki> now i'm fighting with bios mode. 
<zaki> ohh
<zaki> pavlushka: done. :P 
<zaki> thats a long story to tell. :D
<pavlushka> (y)
<zaki> rights tools are like right weapons !!
<pavlushka> absolutely
<zaki> installed in legacy bios mode. alongside with windows 10. 
<zaki> welcome to ubuntu-bd shajalal
<zaki> pavlushka: ^
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, welcome shajalal :)
<shajalal> thnx :)
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: have you worked with GPT?
<pavlushka> shajalal: you are supposed to be happier :)
<pavlushka> shajalal: and you welcome again :)
<shajalal> yes.. :) 
<pavlushka> shajalal: so you are in Ubuntu 16.04?
<shajalal> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5005U CPU @ 2.00GHz (1.90GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.7 GiB Total (2.4 GiB Free) Swap: 5.6 GiB Total (5.6 GiB Free) • Storage: 7.4 GB / 72.8 GB (65.4 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics @ Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI • Uptime: 20m 9s
<ahoneybun> I have all the time pavlushka 
<ahoneybun> I always make my flash drives into gpt
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: woow, like to know the "how you do it".
<ahoneybun> pavlushka, fdisk?
<pavlushka> ok, and?
 * pavlushka reading "man fdisk" and found GPT but...
<pavlushka> but a case reference would have been better.
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> fdisk /dev/sdb or somthing like that
<ahoneybun> then g to make the new partition table
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: cp, wow, easy, thanks :)
<zaki> missing QA
<zaki> and i need some Tuhin too.. :|
<zaki> pavlushka: had dinner?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<ahoneybun> pavlushka, becareful with the copy and paste as I don't know what your main drive is
<ahoneybun> that would format my laptop drive for example since it has 2 drives, sda and sdb
<zaki> pavlushka: ha ha ha.. ? 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: I am, but thanks for reminding :)
<pavlushka> zaki: <zaki> missing QA
<pavlushka> [23:31:00] zaki> and i need some Tuhin too.. :|
<ahoneybun> of course
<zaki> pavlushka: oky. :P
<zaki> hello Nahiyan 
<zaki> how are you?
<Nahiyan> eito
<zaki> what are you up to? 
<Nahiyan> chatting
<Nahiyan> and work
<zaki> wow.
<zaki> Nahiyan: you know remonshai? he is missing after he bought that raspberry pi .. i'm wondering what he is doing
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> may be raspberry pi is bad for health.
<pavlushka> yes, it causes disappearance
<shajalal> hi
<zaki> pavlushka: hmm. there should be a caution. 
<zaki> welcome back shajalal
<zaki> how are you doing now?
<shajalal> this time i open my laptop:)
<pavlushka> \o/
<zaki> wow
<zaki> shajalal: is everything oky?
<shajalal> tnx zaki bro....Give me time to solve the problem for me...
<zaki> shajalal: it's ok. :) you welcome. 
<zaki> is everything oky now?
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<shajalal> thanks..this time i using linux only for credit jaki vai..
<zaki> he he.
<zaki> that credit goes to whole community. :) 
<pavlushka> thanks
<pavlushka> zaki: even to eprbata, right?
<zaki> pavlushka: yes. :p
<zaki> lol
<zaki> shajalal: everything you need, you will find them in web. but you have to be good at searching. and be Patient
<zaki> pavlushka: how to retrieve QA here again? anyway without kilos?
<zaki> is there any other bot like her?
<pavlushka> zaki, we will take up a bot project soon :)
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX- how are you doing man? 
<zaki> pavlushka: :)
<zaki> may be his pc having kernel panic..
<Nahiyan> I saw a ubuntu PC at IUB
<Nahiyan> once
<zaki> after that?
<zaki> wb Nahiyan
<zaki> what happened after that?
<Nahiyan> well we went past it xd
<Nahiyan> but it was interesting to see ubuntu being adopted
<zaki> oh.. 
<zaki> welcome aint_nosunshine
<aint_nosunshine> hello
<zaki> so where are you from? aint_nosunshine
<aint_nosunshine> I'm American, I just clicked on this link that Nahiyan sent
<Nahiyan> yes
<zaki> #ubuntu-bd ?
<zaki> oky Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> I should stop wasting time in IRC tho....
<Nahiyan> I have work to do xd
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> Good Night Guys
<zaki> good night all
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-24
<pavlushka> Hey Kilos , good night :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-22
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka, hey 
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> zaki: in my hand
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> same here 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> pavlushka, https://itsfoss.com/microsoft-open-source-patents/
<u-la-la> [ Microsoft Open Sources Over 60,000 Patents to Protect Linux ] - https://itsfoss.com
<zaki> how this work actually ?
<zaki> I mean OIN- Open Invention Network 
<pavlushka> zaki: its something like Microsoft contributing to linux kernel like case, the cat will come out of the sack in time :p
<zaki> lol
<zaki> without that , only how OIN work ?
<zaki> Can't get 
<pavlushka> zaki: It is a free community that takes care open-source patenting with legal procedures, OIN, just like human rights legal aids.
<zaki> oh . 
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.openinventionnetwork.com/
<u-la-la> [ Home - Open Invention Network ] - https://www.openinventionnetwork.com
<zaki> yeah I'm on that page 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> zaki: like a community making sure that no next Jagadish Chandra Bose misses his inventions patent right whose intention was to make it free for any and no one else can abuse or exploit it.
<pavlushka> so that no one else can abuse or exploit it.
<zaki> pavlushka, got it :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: Good night
<zaki> good night pavlushka 
<zaki> :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-24
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good, and you?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm okay 
<pavlushka> zaki: are you?
<zaki> pavlushka, !!
 * pavlushka just playing
<zaki> are you safe ? :D
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, very :p
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-25
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hei pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: wanna say Good Night?
<pavlushka> :p
<zaki> he he 
<z4ki> pavlushka, you tried FreeBSD ?
<pavlushka> z4ki: yep, The one with a GUI Desktop version, True OS and also the CLI Freebsd version as well.
<z4ki> pavlushka, which release ?
<pavlushka> 11.1
<pavlushka> True OS 18.03
<z4ki> pavlushka, how is 11.1? you like to give me some advice ? 
<z4ki> will try 11.2 on a supermicro server. 
<pavlushka> z4ki: Good Luck
<z4ki> pavlushka, just to test 
<z4ki> nothing else \
<pavlushka> oh
<z4ki> সার্ভার টা  পড়ে আছে বেকার। 
<z4ki> পুরাতন অনেক, একসময় http://www.etinc.com/ এই সফটওয়্যার চলত। 
<u-la-la> [ Emerging Technologies Home Page ] - http://www.etinc.com
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-27
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hey zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-28
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks
#ubuntu-bd 2019-10-27
<Sagor> হেলো
<Sagor> কেউ কি বেচে আছো ?
